# would like some thoughts about superchargers on the market



## Goatlover2005 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about installing a supercharger into my '05 goat. I've been searching around at some of the manufacturers, but I would like some feedback from some of you that might have already installed one. I'm not leaning towards any specific model, so could anyone help me out? thanks


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

*Here ya go*



Goatlover2005 said:


> I'm thinking about installing a supercharger into my '05 goat. I've been searching around at some of the manufacturers, but I would like some feedback from some of you that might have already installed one. I'm not leaning towards any specific model, so could anyone help me out? thanks




Magnuson


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

Dyno Video


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

i saw a Kenny Bell on an ls2 vett do they make a kit for us yet?


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

05GTO6SPEED said:


> i saw a Kenny Bell on an ls2 vett do they make a kit for us yet?


Not Carb legal.....this blower is 50 state legal.arty:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

:agree I'm saving my $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, price for the hardware?


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Procharger D1SC:rofl:


----------



## Goatlover2005 (Oct 18, 2007)

Terrific! the Procharger and the Magnuson were the two superchargers i found and liked the best. Im guessing that those are the most popular and reliable ones on the market? ... hopefully. To answer the price question, when i looked a few days ago, I saw the Procharger at roughly $5300 and the Mag around $6800... + or - $100, cant remember exactly. Right now, im leaning towards the Procharger, cause of the price. Are you able to raise or lower the amount of boost for the Magnuson? because im also concerned about the longevity of the engine.

P.s. thanks for the quick responses so far


----------



## Goatlover2005 (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention, i do like the fact that the mag is 50 state legal. I remember reading that


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

MAGGIE!!!
A MagnaCharger is one of those dream-parts for me, but being enlisted military this dream may never come to fruition. But if I could, this would be the one i'd go for.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I wanted a Maggy too, still kind of do actually, but my mod shop guru up in Atlanta has done a bunch of GTOs with the Maggy AND the Procharger and he frowns on the Maggy for the cost vs. hp gain. He sent me some dyno charts of '05s and '06s with the Maggy, 8 lbs. boost optional pulley, kooks headers with various aftermarket exhausts, and after all his wizardry, he was BARELY able to squeek 500 rwhp out of ANY of them. You're only looking at a 150 to 160 hp gain with the extra pulley and headers, and said it just wasn't worth it. He's had WAY better results with the Procharger. He has an '05 Goat and that's what he slapped on it. Go to www.tristarperformance.com and find the "contact us" link, and ask for Rob Segura, or call them and talk to him personally, I have several times. He is GOD. All they work on is C5's, C6's, and the new GTO's. Hope this helps.
Dusty.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with that statement dusty. However, I like the maggy better just because of where in the powerband it makes power compared to the procharger. The procharger is more of a track day supercharger than the maggy is. The maggy will blow away a procharger on the street (most of the time) where races are usually shorter.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I did not know that. Now I like the Maggy even more  . Rob Segura said he wasn't sure if the new model 122 Maggy would fit under a stock goat hood but knew the 112 would for sure. Anybody have any insight into this?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's basically what you want your car to do. Maggy makes good power down low to provide great acceleration if you have the traction. Procharger will dominate when the rpm's are high and stay there (i.e. the 2nd half of a 1/4th mile race).


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

it fits but scrubs the hood


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

how much hp would a stroked 402 or 408 give you. i think they are about 3500-4000. a lot cheaper and give you the same out come correct? and still n/a


----------



## Huffer (Aug 17, 2007)

What you'll find on any of the GTO forums is that it basically comes down to maggie or procharger.

Maggie advantages:
-Makes lots of torque down low, so just about anywhere in the rpm range you can stomp on it and get instant response. I produce 400 rwtq @ 2000 rpm, 425 @ 2500, and my full 451 @ 4000.
-Easy to install. I did it by myself over a couple of weekends.
Maggie disadvantages:
-Not as much room to grow. If you want to keep piling on hp and tq, the maggie will top out much sooner than the procharger.
-Torque addiction: You're ALWAYS looking for any excuse to get a fix.

Procharger advantages:
-Makes lots of hp up high. If not for the rev limiter on our engines, you could easily keep the hp gain going as you rev up to ludicrous rpms that our engines could never withstand.
-You can keep pulleying down (as long as your bottom end can take it) to ridiculous levels of hp, (but you'll still top out much sooner than twin turbos, which is another ball game altogether).
Procharger disadvantages:
-Not as much tq down low, but don't be misled: there's still a sh*tload available once the blower spins up, and it's not THAT far behind the maggie.
-Harder to install, but can still be done by one wrench-worthy person in a couple of weekends.

I basically chose the maggie for its instant torque, which is what makes a fun street car, and so far, I haven't regretted it. If I was into 1/4 mile action at the dragstrip, I probably would have gone with a procharger D1SC (not the smaller P1SC).


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

Look at this torque off the line!


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

no love....hmmm


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I loved going to LACR... too bad it's a giant hole in the ground now.

What kind of times/mph did you net with the maggie?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What about the Linkenfelter kit?
ls2gtom122

It comes with a 3yr warrenty


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> What about the Linkenfelter kit?
> ls2gtom122
> 
> It comes with a 3yr warrenty


Wholey wallet shock Batman!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The procharger and the mag were both about 5-6000. I didn't think the linkenfelter was that bad considering you get a 3 year warenty.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

reasons for going forced induction are obvious, but a good point was made about goin N/A with a motor swap. A strocked motor, making that much HP is available in that price segment.

But in the quest for S/C's.....consider the following factors.

1. Cost
2. Performance/reliability. For performance, area under the curve (usable power) is more important than peak numbers. Any "real" tuner and race car builder will tell you that consistent power is more important than a peak number created during a power spike. Also, how reliable is the unit you're getting? Warranty/No Warranty.
3. Noise... I know it sounds foolish, but unless you're looking for that S/C whine and whistle at all times, it can get annoying. One of the reasons I love my GTO is because the interior is Nirvana compared to my Subie. 

In the end, it's your decision. You make it based on input received, facts reviewed, etc.... and what it really all boils down to is that there isn't a bad choice out there (granted it's a reputable system). You're looking at different flavors of power delivery, each adding it's own "twist" (lol) to the driving experience. It's whatever you like. Period.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats a real good point, I didn't even think about the S/C whine.
My wife would probably never let me spend that kind of money anyway.
I just liked the 600HP for 9grand.

I also want to make sure that it stays an everyday driver. I drive my car daily and I don't want to loose that bennifit.

Thanks for your info.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

*06' with magnacharger*

I have had a maggie on my 6psd 06' for about a year now(about 4,500mi), I don't have one complaint. My car put down 480rwhp, and 490rwtq. I haven't had it to the track yet but hoping for [email protected] Stock my car went [email protected] The maggie has proved to be totally reliable, it sounds great, and easy to install(about 1 day if you can turn a wrench). By the way my car is completely stock otherwise. I have owned many other cars(nitrous, heads, cam 02' ws6, Infiniti g35, turbo awd 96 talon, street bike, ect.) by far this is the most fun to drive, it will always put a smile on my face.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

06 Goat,
Did you have to do any other mods to your car? 
Would the extra power put strain on the tranny or rear end?

I'm just trying to get a good idea of how to go with it.
I want the most power I can get but still be an everyday driver.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't have any other modifications at all. I have pretty much been beating on the car for about a year now with no problems. The stock clutch is probably about ready to be replaced. It will act a little weird if I am hard on the car too much.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

06GOAT said:


> I don't have any other modifications at all. I have pretty much been beating on the car for about a year now with no problems. The stock clutch is probably about ready to be replaced. It will act a little weird if I am hard on the car too much.


Have you flushed out the hydraulic fluid on the clutch yet? Many have stated better clutch pedal action after replacing the original fluid.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Have you flushed out the hydraulic fluid on the clutch yet? Many have stated better clutch pedal action after replacing the original fluid.


At that power level it's just better to get an upgraded clutch. I know my clutch will protest when I get in a race and I'm nowhere near his power level.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you mean a 13.0 @ 106? [email protected] is something an AWD import, with REALLLY short gears would do (we're talking crossing in 5th). Your trap speed is too low for the time set. Not calling you a liar, I think it's a type-"O", but you could prove me wrong! lol. I've always been under the impression that in a RWD car, you need 115+ to break into low 12 sec territory. 

I used to have ridicuously fast 60ft times in my Subaru... 1.5-1.6 yet only managed low 13's @ 98-105 because of low HP, and short gearing. I ran out of RPM's at 136mph, 5th gear at 70mph was 4200 rpm.

I hit 14.0 @101at LACR (elevation, headwind, uphill track, and dust) on nothing but stock with 3,600 miles on it. That's approximately 13.6-13.5 at sea-level. Not too shabby with all season tires... lol. Best 60 foot was a 1.9.

Back to the thread though.... anyone know if Kenne Bell is still around? or if Paxton makes kits for our cars? I remember Bell Superchargers being the SH#T back when I had a supercharged GMC Jimmy. Haven't seen any of their products lately.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Found Bell.....

Now they offer a LS2 kit, not sure if it'll fit the GTO, Don't see why not, but the hood clearance will be an issue with their intercooler.










Dyno Pulls from an LS6 02 Z06 vette. Pretty similar to our application in regards to power made.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Found Bell.....
> 
> Now they offer a LS2 kit, not sure if it'll fit the GTO, Don't see why not, but the hood clearance will be an issue with their intercooler.


It won't fit because of the firewall. They won't make a kit for us. There's a million threads on it over on ls1gto.com.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Though obtained from the dark side... I'm still grateful for the info. Too bad, as I've always had great results with Bell in the past, but then again, that was some time ago. I just really liked their incorporated cooler. It's a really nice looking unit... .oh well.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry, you are totally right, I meant to say [email protected] for my stock GTO. I also had an awd car(96 talon) that car would run consistent 1.6x 60ft. times all day long. I believe my best time was [email protected] Again like you said great traction, just not alot of hp. That car was a lot of fun to make a lot of higher hp cars look silly on the street(stoplight races), it would run just as good on the street as it did on the track.


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

Magnuson


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Whatever your choice be prepared to beef up the drive train all the way to the half shafts. I'm at the point of anymore and the tranny is going to have to get beefed up and higher stall convertor installed. It's just a matter of how much your willing to spend.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Someone is developing a Keene Belle supercharger for our cars as we speak. I'm holding out to see what the potential, price, ease of installation and factory look. If not I just going to have to go with an MP112. Ohh and Magnacharger is developing a TVS four lobe(CTS-V/LSA) type supercharger also.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Someone is developing a Keene Belle supercharger for our cars as we speak. I'm holding out to see what the potential, price, ease of installation and factory look. If not I just going to have to go with an MP112. Ohh and Magnacharger is developing a TVS four lobe(CTS-V/LSA) type supercharger also.


Yep. I for one can't wait for the twin screw s/c.


----------



## midiman1962 (May 13, 2007)

hell may freeze over first.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

midiman1962 said:


> hell may freeze over first.


Mr. Holden, where in the hell have you been?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

midiman1962 said:


> hell may freeze over first.


You maybe right about that one.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump. Were you talking about the MP2300?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Both Maggie and Procharger make very good Superchargers and you will be happy with either model. I have a Prochager and the reason for this unit is simple, it was highly recommended by the shop that has been working on my car for the past 4 years. This shop is a Premier builder of all types of Forced Induction set ups and some of the cars they have done are the first in the world to have forced induction. You can walk in their shop anytime and you will always see different cars getting F/I installs sporting license plates from all over the country.

I went to see them in April 2009 to talk about a Maggie install. They told me a lot about this F/I system but then talked about a Prochager. Bottom line, with a Prochager they promised me more power at a much lower cost. They delivered what they promised. 

When it comes to F/I, just get what you want. If your motor has a stock bottom end, keep the boost low and your ride will stay happy and healthy.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Someone is developing a Keene Belle supercharger for our cars as we speak. I'm holding out to see what the potential, price, ease of installation and factory look. If not I just going to have to go with an MP112. Ohh and Magnacharger is developing a TVS four lobe(CTS-V/LSA) type supercharger also.


Always been a fan of K/B products. Would love to see them make a Super Charger for the 04-06 GTOs. They have a hot looking system. I won't get one but I would love to see it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Always been a fan of K/B products. Would love to see them make a Super Charger for the 04-06 GTOs. They have a hot looking system. I won't get one but I would love to see it.


There was someone doing a GT500 supercharger conversion to a GTO on LS1GTO. He had a really detailed build thread. Don't know if he ever finshed or anything though.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I saw one built by Texas Speed I think it was... looked and sounded good, but what a PITA it would be to modify to fit. I like plug and play better.

I've decided I will end up going FI one day, after a motor build. I like the "roots" supercharger a lot for the torque it offers down low, and a relatively flat torque curve.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Maggie 112 4 sure...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It looks as if Magnuson's TVS blowers will fit on our cars. MP1900 & MP2300


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Bump. Were you talking about the MP2300?


The KB is a screw type supercharger the TVS MP1900/MP2300 is the 4 lobe roots type. The TVS kits for the GTO will fit.


LOWET said:


> Both Maggie and Procharger make very good Superchargers and you will be happy with either model. I have a Prochager and the reason for this unit is simple, it was highly recommended by the shop that has been working on my car for the past 4 years. This shop is a Premier builder of all types of Forced Induction set ups and some of the cars they have done are the first in the world to have forced induction. You can walk in their shop anytime and you will always see different cars getting F/I installs sporting license plates from all over the country.
> 
> I went to see them in April 2009 to talk about a Maggie install. They told me a lot about this F/I system but then talked about a Prochager. Bottom line, with a Prochager they promised me more power at a much lower cost. They delivered what they promised.
> 
> When it comes to F/I, just get what you want. If your motor has a stock bottom end, keep the boost low and your ride will stay happy and healthy.


If I move or retire out of California I'm going to build a 427 with a F-1 Procharger or custom Vortech V7 for the GTO.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> The KB is a screw type supercharger the TVS MP1900/MP2300 is the 4 lobe roots type. The TVS kits for the GTO will fit.
> 
> 
> If I move or retire out of California I'm going to build a 427 with a F-1 Procharger or custom Vortech V7 for the GTO.


To bad Cali won't lighten up on their standards a little bit. 

I have been thinking about doing a motor build and moving to a F-1 also , but I don't even use the power I currently have. I could increase my boost a little to around 9-10 PSI and still be fairly safe with my stock bottom end. Already talked to the owner of the shop I use about doing this and he feels that due to my driving style the motor should be fine. If I drove it harder more often, that would be a different story. 

My car is tucked away for the Winter, maybe Spring time something might get done


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I would go with the pro charger due to the fact it comes with an intercooler. Yes you can adjust boost with any supercharger. Pro charger give's a cleaner engine bay to me.:rofl:. When you get the supercharger dont forget to get it tuned at a good speed shop. Upgrade the exhaust while your at it, makes the a tad more power and increases the efficiency of the supercharger.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

The intimidator said:


> I would go with the pro charger due to the fact it comes with an intercooler. Yes you can adjust boost with any supercharger. Pro charger give's a cleaner engine bay to me.:rofl:. When you get the supercharger dont forget to get it tuned at a good speed shop. Upgrade the exhaust while your at it, makes the a tad more power and increases the efficiency of the supercharger.


+ 1 on the Prochager. Just a better over all value for the money spent.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> To bad Cali won't lighten up on their standards a little bit.
> 
> I have been thinking about doing a motor build and moving to a F-1 also , but I don't even use the power I currently have. I could increase my boost a little to around 9-10 PSI and still be fairly safe with my stock bottom end. Already talked to the owner of the shop I use about doing this and he feels that due to my driving style the motor should be fine. If I drove it harder more often, that would be a different story.
> 
> My car is tucked away for the Winter, maybe Spring time something might get done


I don't use all the power I have on tap, with still more left in it with the stock pulley. One day I will retire the GTO from DD duty and turn it into a dyno queen/project car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm just looking for a reliable package that offers big tq in a streetable powerband (1500-5500R's) with a forged stroker (4" crank & respective rods/pistons) rotating assembly on the stock block and still be reliable for 100,000+ miles. I am unsure if going to L92 heads (bigger valves) will make a difference in power or not. I'm not looking to go for more than the 600/600 area delivered to the pavement.

Of course, this is when I have the money saved to do/buy everything at once...

Reminder: I'm an LS2.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I don't use all the power I have on tap, with still more left in it with the stock pulley. One day I will retire the GTO from DD duty and turn it into a dyno queen/project car.


 Not sure if I can call my car a DD or Dyno Queen . The first few years of ownership [ new in Jan 2005 ] I drove it very often but just not in the rain or snow. I still had my pick up. Once I started with the bolt ons and mods my seat time became less and less. In February 2007 I purchased a 2007 Wrangler Sahara so I used that and my truck as my DDs. Then in October 2007 I purchased a 2008 Wrangler Sahara [ traded the 07 ]. I also have a 06 Harley VROD Night Rod and a 2007 Honda CBR1000RR Repsol

From around April 2007 till now it has only seen around 1200-1500 miles total. Right now it has 14,501 miles on the clock.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'm just looking for a reliable package that offers big tq in a streetable powerband (1500-5500R's) with a forged stroker (4" crank & respective rods/pistons) rotating assembly on the stock block and still be reliable for 100,000+ miles. I am unsure if going to L92 heads (bigger valves) will make a difference in power or not. I'm not looking to go for more than the 600/600 area delivered to the pavement.
> 
> Of course, this is when I have the money saved to do/buy everything at once...
> 
> Reminder: I'm an LS2.


A Magnacharger TVS MP1900 is the one for you. Maggies are by far the most reliable form of FI on the market, remember they are used by OEM. Also the Maggies are not made to fit the L92 style heads on a GTO, only the G8/Camaro. And no you can't adapt a G8 Supercharger for a GTO, you will have fitment issues with the accsory drive and placement.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Not sure if I can call my car a DD or Dyno Queen . The first few years of ownership [ new in Jan 2005 ] I drove it very often but just not in the rain or snow. I still had my pick up. Once I started with the bolt ons and mods my seat time became less and less. In February 2007 I purchased a 2007 Wrangler Sahara so I used that and my truck as my DDs. Then in October 2007 I purchased a 2008 Wrangler Sahara [ traded the 07 ]. I also have a 06 Harley VROD Night Rod and a 2007 Honda CBR1000RR Repsol
> 
> From around April 2007 till now it has only seen around 1200-1500 miles total. Right now it has 14,501 miles on the clock.


Then yours is a garage queen what we call in the Air Force hanger queen. I bought my GTO to be a weekend toy now its a DD because we only have two cars now.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Then yours is a garage queen what we call in the Air Force hanger queen. I bought my GTO to be a weekend toy now its a DD because we only have two cars now.


The main reason for not driving my car often was health related. Hope I have a better 2010


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The main reason for not driving my car often was health related. Hope I have a better 2010


I know, just giving you a hard time.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I know, just giving you a hard time.


It's good to break balls every now and then


----------

